# Online Butchers



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Has anyone used the online meat suppliers advertised on this board and whats the quality like etc


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used freshmeat2u a fair few times and i must say that they are very good the chicken is top quality and with very little to trim off..

i have not yet tried Welshmeatdirect but i do tend to in the near future i will let you know when i do...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I use welshmeat and can honestly say they have the best chicken ive had in 7 years of chicken boobs! They have good products and are really nice chaps


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only thing that is putting me off is the fact they are frozen


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ithink if you just try 1 bag youd be really suprised at the quality i know iwas when i first shopped with them. They do turkey sausages as well very nice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well like i always say you don't know until you try it


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

does the offer still apply at welshmeat?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Ithink it expired at the end of may. I got my stuff on the 30th! My freezer is now stuffed with 20kg of chien and loads of turkey sausages as well as the steak i have already! Happy days


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

What are the turkey sausages like?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I must be lucky where I get my fillets from. None-water injected, biggest named butcher in town and 30 fresh fillets for £21. Can't beat it


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The turkey sausages are pretty nice. Only use them at the weekend but mean lunch can be quick to cook and pretty healthy


----------



## WongFuHung (Jun 28, 2006)

Can you give me the links for these butchers please?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

click on the link of the receipes section!


----------



## pawfecshun (Apr 26, 2006)

I use welshmeat and have done since they opened to the public. I cannot fault them for quality or service and would definately not buy my meat from anyone else.

I have not tried the turkey sausages yet, but they are definately going on my next order.

They have offers through out the year, so keep an eye out for them.

No I am not on commission lol If I think that someone has a good product and good service, they deserve credit 

The fillet steaks, and steak mince are out of this world


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone use the online butchers still?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I use these fellas http://www.premiermeats.co.uk

Local so I just pop in. Very cheap and a new site starting up soon apparently with reward points


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I use the Well hung meat company (right up my street eh!! :whistling: )...but the cost is greater than most; for the ethical treatment etc...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

cant you just go to your local butcher instead of buying offline


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

I use aubrey allen for my steak mince and its lovely


----------



## rachelrees (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi - just saw this post and had to mention the butchers I use, Douglas Willis www.douglaswillis.co.uk.

great quality and reasonable too. They have special offers every week and ones on chicken breasts quite often which are great value.

All the meat is delivered fresh so you can freeze it if you want to order in bulk. Free delivery as well if you spend over £50.

Cheers

Rach


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

I always use Costco and freeze it.


----------

